# Business Pax - Tip Shaming



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Recently I had a passenger that was a vice president at one of the worlds largest medical supply companies. He took UberX and gave no tip, which got me thinking. His company is paying for 100% of expenses. There is no reason for him to be a cheap ass.

Business travelers, especially those that work for big companies, have expense accounts that explicitly allow for customary tipping. Some even mandate the practice, and specify the rates that business travelers can/must give. Companies do not expect their travelers to stiff their waitstaff and taxi drivers - and it should not extend to their TNC driver, should they choose that mode of transportation.

I suggest that all drivers who find out that they are transporting a business person on an expense account - who doesn't tip - contact that passenger's company to complain. Nearly every company now has a "Contact Us" page on their website. If you are feeling particularly motivated, take it to twitter. Watch how fast company policies shift to mandatory tipping for business travelers.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> Recently I had a passenger that was a vice president at one of the worlds largest medical supply companies. He took UberX and gave no tip, which got me thinking. His company is paying for 100% of expenses. There is no reason for him to be a cheap ass.
> 
> Business travelers, especially those that work for big companies, have expense accounts that explicitly allow for customary tipping. Some even mandate the practice, and specify the rates that business travelers can/must give. Companies do not expect their travelers to stiff their waitstaff and taxi drivers - and it should not extend to their TNC driver, should they choose that mode of transportation.
> 
> I suggest that all drivers who find out that they are transporting a business person on an expense account - who doesn't tip - contact that passenger's company to complain. Nearly every company now has a "Contact Us" page on their website. If you are feeling particularly motivated, take it to twitter. Watch how fast company policies shift to mandatory tipping for business travelers.


Dude, not to rain on your parade but I picked up Chip Wilson ( Lululemon Founder ) and his former CFO and drove them across town. They had just sold an office building and were off to celebrate. He sold out his stock position several times and he is a billionaire a few times over. NO TIP! Always remember, if we don't have poor people we don't have rich people.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

It's not about being rich. It's about companies that do not like bad press.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

It really all boils down to the individual themselves. There are some celebrities like Tiger Woods who don't tip, and ones like Johnny Depp who leaves enormous ones. Bill Gates has been know to be a great tipper. I'm always curious to see how/if Trump tips.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

This isn't going to give them bad press, more over if the people that buy and sell 


CarterPeerless said:


> It's not about being rich. It's about companies that do not like bad press.


If share holders in this public company hear this they'll want to buy more shares in the company. Investors like ruthless blood thirsty managers who can keep wages and expenses at a bare minimum. Welcome to the even more cut throat world of Neoliberalism. If you tell me the name of this company I will buy the stock in AM.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> It really all boils down to the individual themselves. There are some celebrities like Tiger Woods who don't tip, and ones like Johnny Depp who leaves enormous ones. Bill Gates has been know to be a great tipper. I'm always curious to see how/if Trump tips.


My father drove a cab for years, I rarely get to tell this story. He picked up a very famous country and western artist and drove him to the airport, my father unloaded his bags and he got tipped .25 cents. My father gave it back to him and said, "Sir, you need this more than I do." To end on a more positive note, my father also regularly picked up Ronnie Hawkins at his mansion in Mississauga, my Brit father had no idea about his music other than he was an artist. He would regularly take him downtown in all sort of weather, he had amazing political and social conversation with him and he was an amazing tipper. Mr. Hawkins appreciated good and sociable drivers. People have become mean spirited in this more ugly form of capitalism. Remember when you drive for Uber you have to think and behave like a slave, we are the new blacks of the capitalist state and Uber is the new master. ( I mean no offence if you are black person )


----------



## Ubber Dave (Jul 14, 2016)

Danny glover and Eddie Cheever don't tip... And they want you to do pretty much everything and then some.....

They went to a hotel that I was a valet/doorman/bellman at.... Eddie is a regular when the race is in town (Indy 500).

As a general rule the more money people have the less they tip.... Some business encourage tipping on expense accounts..... Why give it to someone when you can pull it off the company card, pocket it and then file that you used it to tip and get cash again.


Some places you can't pull cash and its card o my now so a tip section on the app for the end of the ride would work good for those clients.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Dude, not to rain on your parade but I picked up Chip Wilson ( Lululemon Founder ) and his former CFO and drove them across town. They had just sold an office building and were off to celebrate. He sold out his stock position several times and he is a billionaire a few times over. NO TIP! Always remember, if we don't have poor people we don't have rich people.


Karma is real. They will find out soon enough.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Ubber Dave said:


> Danny glover and Eddie Cheever don't tip... And they want you to do pretty much everything and then some.....
> 
> They went to a hotel that I was a valet/doorman/bellman at.... Eddie is a regular when the race is in town (Indy 500).
> 
> ...


I drove some hip hop artist from LA , he was in Toronto doing a concert. He got in the car and he was a talker, his manager a woman was outside in the cold smoking a cigarette. We get to the venue and they were getting out and he was throwing me a 100 US bill and she snatched it out of his hand and she said , " This is ****ing Uber." The artist was mobbed when he got out of my car.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Karma is real. They will find out soon enough.


People are people and the system we've all been groomed in makes peoples minds sick with greed and consumption. Capitalism has made the world what it is now. This forum is helping me, unfortunately to remember, all that has made America an awful place to live and work. We have let the 1 per cent tell us how we work, live and die in the new technocracy. These are people you wouldn't want to be around in the first place. I recall a brief encounter I had with Bernie Madoff's wife who had me kicked out of the Tea Room in a Hotel in NY because I wasn't expensively dressed enough. May her and her greedy husband rot in hell. The 1 per cent our really like Madoff but doing it as bankers and hedge fund managers. These monied people are the real terrorists. How Obama let them get away is beyond us but he didn't have the balls or he simply was doing their bidding. But the real unravelling was when we let them invade Iraq. This created the terrorist networks be they Uber or ISIS. We need to fight terrorism hard and fast before they destroy not just us but the entire planet.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL. Uber is neo-fascist socialism.

Anyone who thinks it is free-market capitalism is a moron.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> It really all boils down to the individual themselves. There are some celebrities like Tiger Woods who don't tip, and ones like Johnny Depp who leaves enormous ones. Bill Gates has been know to be a great tipper. I'm always curious to see how/if Trump tips.


Trump has a reputation for not tipping in Vegas. He also has a habit of not paying his bills such as greens fees, etc. Expects everything comped.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ubber Dave said:


> Danny glover and Eddie Cheever don't tip... And they want you to do pretty much everything and then some.....
> 
> Some business encourage tipping on expense accounts..... Why give it to someone when you can pull it off the company card, pocket it and then file that you used it to tip and get cash again.


I have heard that about those two. You learn that when they get really demanding, you do not kow-tow because you will not be compensated. One of my early Uber Taxi passengers was like that. It was the first one star that I awarded to a passenger. I was not paying attention, that day, so I failed to note, at the time, that when we loaded all of the stuff that she had, including two dogs, that she did not tip the bellman who helped.

At one point, she wanted me to pet-sit while she went shopping. I told her that I was a driver, not a pet-sitter and that she was fortunate even to get a driver who would let the dogs into the car.

You get to know the people who will not tip if you do dispatch driving. If you work the street in the residential areas, here, you even get to know those who hail regularly and what they pay. There was this one lady who hailed a cab all the time, used to brag about how much money she made as a ChiroQUACKtor, paid a four dollar cab fare with a twenty and waited for every penny of her change. It got to the point where you could watch the drivers all pass her. One morning (back when I got up that early) I got a call to an apartment building. It was her. All the way to her destination, she whined about how the drivers passed her and now she had to call and pay extra. She asked me if I had any idea why. I asked her if she wanted an honest answer, the answer that she wanted to hear or did she want me to shrug my shoulders and feign ignorance. She asked for the honest answer. I told her that she had a reputation and that most of the drivers who worked her neighbourhood (She lived on Upper Connecticut Avenue--a residential area, but people do go to Connecticut Avenue to hail cabs) worked it all the time, so they knew her. I told her that you can not pay a four dollar cab fare with a twenty dollar bill, not tip and expect that any driver who knows that this will happen will want to carry you. She went into a rant about how they had to take her as long as she paid and why should she tip and blah blah blah. I told her that she was absolutely correct, but in this case, being correct was not going to help her. When we got to her destination, she pulled out a twenty and waited for every penny of her change. She was more a Rocket Scientist than a ChiroQUACKtor.

We used to have a call girl who always took the minimum fare trip, paid with a twenty and did not tip. At the time, that fare, with the call, was two-dollars-ten-cents. One evening, I asked the dispatcher if I could have her. Of course, he was willing to oblige, as no other driver wanted her. She called, I went for her, took her to the hotel where her customer was waiting, she pulled out a twenty. I handed her a bag full of pennies. She asked me what it was. I told her that it was seventeen dollars and ninety cents in pennies. She told me that she did not want it and wanted her change in bills. I told her that this was the only change that I had, as all the other customers had taken all of my change. Unless she wanted to give me a seventeen dollar and ninety cent tip, she would have to take that. She fussed, she fumed, but she took it. She told me that she did not want me to pick her up ever again. I told her to call the office and tell them that. She did. After that, several drivers told me that she suddenly had five dollar bills, but still did not tip.

It is not just the higly paid executives who steal the tip. Cab drivers never liked hauling domestics from the high rent districts. They went for jerk runs to the bus stop, or went to places to which drivers did not want to go. We had one when I was a dispatcher. This woman called and asked for a cab for her domestic to go home. She asked how much it was. I told her (it was like seven dollars, at the time). It was a long trip for no money to a bad neighbourhood. She said that she knew that drivers would not like the trip, but if she paid fifteen dollars, would a driver take the trip. I got a driver to get the trip. He took the passenger, dropped her, then called me back. He told me that she handed him a ten and put out her hand for the change. The employer called back the next day with the same story. I told her that her domestic had handed my driver a ten and demanded the change. She told me to send a driver, she would pay the driver up front, and, if the same driver as the previous day was available, she would give him the tip that he did not receive. I called the driver on the radio, explained it to him. He was twenty minutes away, but said that he would go if they would wait. She said that she would wait. The driver told me what happened. He got there. The employer put the domestic into the cab, handed him the fifteen dollars, handed him eight dollars that he did not get the previous day, announced the fact loudly, handed the domestic a cheque, told the domestic that the cheque was for everything owed her and that she need not return. the driver said that he almost put the domestic out of the cab, as she swore at him the whole way there.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have heard that about those two. You learn that when they get really demanding, you do not kow-tow because you will not be compensated. One of my early Uber Taxi passengers was like that. It was the first one star that I awarded to a passenger. I was not paying attention, that day, so I failed to note, at the time, that when we loaded all of the stuff that she had, including two dogs, that she did not tip the bellman who helped.
> 
> At one point, she wanted me to pet-sit while she went shopping. I told her that I was a driver, not a pet-sitter and that she was fortunate even to get a driver who would let the dogs into the car.
> 
> ...


Great stories. Thanks.


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm far from an executive but certainly travel for work enough with my expenses paid (trust me, my monthly trip to Richmond is far from glamorous.)

I always use Lyft for work travel so i can tip in the app. Much easier to have a receipt that shows a fare of $17 + $5 = $22 then an uber receipt showing $17 then me having to remember what i tipped, explain it and be out of pocket for 3-4 weeks (probably $150-200 in Lyft tips a month)


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

injera said:


> I'm far from an executive but certainly travel for work enough with my expenses paid (trust me, my monthly trip to Richmond is far from glamorous.)
> 
> I always use Lyft for work travel so i can tip in the app. Much easier to have a receipt that shows a fare of $17 + $5 = $22 then an uber receipt showing $17 then me having to remember what i tipped, explain it and be out of pocket for 3-4 weeks (probably $150-200 in Lyft tips a month)


None of my business, of course, but are you Ethiopian? Or just a fan of their signature bread? I am a big fan of the entire cuisine.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently picked up a CEO and his two grown boys who were also executives in the family company. Had to listen to this d-bag complain that UBER charged him $5 when he was just showing the app to a friend. "Not that $5 means shit to me" as I drove them each to separate gated communities. It may not mean shit to you but I've been unemployed for over a year and $5 means the world to my family you pompous ********.


----------



## UberRiderNYC (May 12, 2016)

This is where not having in-app tipping hurts the most. I travel for business and use Uber, paying with a corporate card. If there was in-app tipping, I would tip every time in Uber. I do with taxi drivers. However, without that option, I would have to give you cash, get a receipt from you and get reimbursed through my paycheck. It is extremely inefficient. As a result, business passengers are probably less likely to tip on business than they are on a personal trip.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

UberRiderNYC said:


> This is where not having in-app tipping hurts the most. I travel for business and use Uber, paying with a corporate card. If there was in-app tipping, I would tip every time in Uber. I do with taxi drivers. However, without that option, I would have to give you cash, get a receipt from you and get reimbursed through my paycheck. It is extremely inefficient. As a result, business passengers are probably less likely to tip on business than they are on a personal trip.


I ordered the SQUARE card reader (free from their website, $10 at Target or Walmart), installed the app and can accept any major credit card with a swipe. Business travelers like it because they can use their corporate travel card and get a receipt via email or text right to their phone. The whole transaction takes only a minute. This is the device cabbies should have been using for a decade rather than denying credit cards.


----------



## UberRiderNYC (May 12, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> I ordered the SQUARE card reader (free from their website, $10 at Target or Walmart), installed the app and can accept any major credit card with a swipe. Business travelers like it because they can use their corporate travel card and get a receipt via email or text right to their phone. The whole transaction takes only a minute. This is the device cabbies should have been using for a decade rather than denying credit cards.


I've paid for cabs (fare + tip) via square and gotten e-mailed receipts many times. Works great, with no paper receipts to lose.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Way2Lucky said:


> This is the device cabbies should have been using for a decade rather than denying credit cards.


I have taken credit cards in the cab since 1998. I still have the terminal, and I do use it, still, even though the City tries to tell me that I can not use it. I do use it in the Uber car, as well. If someone does not mind running a dollar or two on his card, I do not mind running it through my terminal, either. After all, what is Rule Number One of Business?

My terminal does not e-Mail receipts, however. The City-mandated terminal in the cabs does not, either. As Uber does offer taxis in my market, my customers can get an e-Mailed receipt. They simply open up the Uber application, select Uber Taxi and send me a summons. The customer is always happy. He is even happier when I tell him that all that he need do when we reach his destination is get out and go inside. This goes double for customers who are late for a meeting, about to miss a train or want to be on the Eastern Shuttle that left an hour past.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Exactly. If UBER insists that we are private contractors, then it's in our best interest to operate as profitably as possible by any legal means necessary. Starbucks and even McDonalds now have tip jars on their counters in plain sight. They aren't the least bit shy about it.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> Exactly. If UBER insists that we are private contractors, then it's in our best interest to operate as profitably as possible by any legal means necessary. Starbucks and even McDonalds now have tip jars on their counters in plain sight. They aren't the least bit shy about it.


When have you ever seen a tip jar at McDonald's? Are you sure that isn't the Ronald McDonald charities donation box?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> Recently I had a passenger that was a vice president at one of the worlds largest medical supply companies. He took UberX and gave no tip, which got me thinking. His company is paying for 100% of expenses. There is no reason for him to be a cheap ass.
> 
> Business travelers, especially those that work for big companies, have expense accounts that explicitly allow for customary tipping. Some even mandate the practice, and specify the rates that business travelers can/must give. Companies do not expect their travelers to stiff their waitstaff and taxi drivers - and it should not extend to their TNC driver, should they choose that mode of transportation.
> 
> I suggest that all drivers who find out that they are transporting a business person on an expense account - who doesn't tip - contact that passenger's company to complain. Nearly every company now has a "Contact Us" page on their website. If you are feeling particularly motivated, take it to twitter. Watch how fast company policies shift to mandatory tipping for business travelers.


I contacted Microsoft about their employees at this conference... They all sucked!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> It's not about being rich. It's about companies that do not like bad press.


Send an email to one of the talk radio hosts in your town. See if they want to use it.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They have not responded.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One aspect of the problem is that the Uber app for riders does not allow for tipping. For most reimbursed expenses a receipt needs to be provided. Thus, no receipt, no tip, as the riders are too cheap.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

This particular conference it didn't matter and Ü is integrated with their back end.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

2Cents said:


> When have you ever seen a tip jar at McDonald's? Are you sure that isn't the Ronald McDonald charities donation box?


No, it was an actual tip jar, labelled as such, sitting right on the counter by the registers. Couldn't believe it myself and doubt it lasted very long, but there is no question it was there.


----------

